
Intel's Management Engine is a security hazard, and users need to disable it - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/05/intels-management-engine-security-hazard-and-users-need-way-disable-it
======
tgragnato
In the first place, it should never have existed.

Now, it's just another reason to avoid x86 and migrate/embrace arm and risc-v.

